# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Russian lessons online

## IrinaR

Professional tutor offers russian lessons online. 
Flexible schedule, flexible rates 10-15 Euro (or equal). Among my students kids from the age of 8 and adults of any age. 
The lessons have conversational basis, where a student doesn´t learn a word, but a whole phrase in a particular situation. For this perpose  Russian movies, cartoons and songs are used. 
I have 3,5 years of experience. 
First lesson is free.
Irina Rabaeva
meet me in skype: irinatutor
e-mail: irinatutor@hotmail.com
irinatutor.com

----------

